# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Σχέδιο από ψύκτη νερού peltier

## johann

Σχέδιο από ψύκτη νερού peltier
Θέλω να ρυθμίσω την θερμοκρασία νερού το χειμώνα να το βγάζει πιο χλιαρό κρύο που το βγάζει ούτε θερμοκρασία μπουκάλας, κάτι ενδιάμεσο.


Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

